# zfs MFC?



## wonslung (May 31, 2009)

is anyone using the new zfs patches at this page http://www.bsdunix.ch/serendipity/i...FS-Version-13-to-FreeBSD-stable-RELENG_7.html

according to that site, they are about to be merged from current...when that happens do they just become available via normal cvsup downloads?

I'm not 100% clear on how MFC works.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 31, 2009)

Yes, it will become available via csup/cvsup of RELENG7 (i.e. 7-STABLE).


----------



## phoenix (May 31, 2009)

The MFC has already happened.  Just cvsup using *tag=RELENG_7* to get them.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 1, 2009)

When did this happen.  The reason i ask is i did an upgrade from 7.1 to 7.2 about 3-4 days ago and it was still zfs 6.

I can't get into single user mode at my machine because it's hosted offsite and getting the hosting company to do anything takes forever.  If i reinstall 7.1 and then upgrade to 7.2 before making my zpools i should be ok as far as the zfs upgrade command goes right?

if i could just install 7.2 that owuld be great but the hosting company has a built in system where you pick the options and they install it automatically...they only offer 7.1 and 6.2


----------



## brd@ (Jun 1, 2009)

The MFC happened after 7.2. It will be in 7.3 and 8.0 (which is scheduled for August, but subject to slippage).


----------



## wonslung (Jun 1, 2009)

ok, i'm confused though, the stuff in UPDATING says this
20090520:
        Update ZFS to version 13. ZFS users will need to re-build
        kernel and world. Existing pools will continue to work
        without upgrade. If a pool is upgraded it will no longer be
        usable by older kernel revs. ZFS send / recv between
        pool version 6 and pool version 13 is not supported.


but then i read on a few blogs that the update won't work on your current pools unless you go into single user mode and do 

zfs upgrade" in addition to "zpool upgrade"

can someone let me know?

Also, i'm curious as to whether mixing types of drives is ok.

I know ide and sata work fine together with zfs but what about sata and usb?

will the system boot if you have a pool striped across 2 sata drives and a usb drive?

It seems to me that it worked when i tried in in 7.1 but i'm not sure if when i tried to reboot it was due to the usb drive not working well with the sata drives on zfs or the fact that i couldn't get into single user mode to run zfs upgrade.

(I did however test rebooting a couple times BEFORE i installed 7.2 so that makes me think it's the latter)


----------



## brd@ (Jun 1, 2009)

You do not need to upgrade your pools. `zfs upgrade' just shows the list of pools that need to be upgraded, `zpool upgrade' actually does the upgrade. I'm running a RAIDZ pool on version 6 just fine.

USB shouldn't matter very much. They are just less reliable than SATA in my opinion.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 1, 2009)

man....then i'm really confused as to what's going wrong...


----------



## brd@ (Jun 1, 2009)

You do not need to be in single user mode AFAIK.. Just don't have the ZFS volumes mounted to perform the upgrade.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 1, 2009)

ok, heres the issue.

I had a usb hard drive added to my remote server, i decided to rebuild world and install a new kernel.
after that, the system wouldn't boot, i assumed it was because of a bad kernel install...so i used the netboot option and rolled the kernel back.  still wouldnt' boot.....so i figured it was something to do with the usb hard drive being part of the zpool that all the filesystems are on.....but heres the thing...when i do a fresh install and add the drive it seems to work fine, i can reboot, no problem......so i figured upgrading to 7.2 somehow broke it, which is why i thought maybe the zfs upgrade was the issue...you're telling me it isn't so i'm stumped.


----------

